
Scheduling Async Voice Commands Made Simple - ruchirp
https://github.com/ruchir594/NatOS
======
ruchirp
Hello developers.

Now you can schedule voice commands on a Raspberry Pi with a single line of
code.

from ActionsA import scheduler

scheduler.message(seconds=4, text='I am Batman')

Checkout the Github repo to install and use the library. Comments and
criticism are super welcomed.

